# How to choose DIY speakers?



## alanjnz (May 8, 2014)

Simply how do you choose from the many possible DIY speakers? A number of years ago I built a 7.1 system and I think it is time to upgrade the system. But after searching around there are a bunch of great looking designs, i.e. elusive 1099, fusion, 88-special, volt all from one site, plus the many others. I can't audition them, and since the internet is such a big place you can find reviews going either way..greatest thing since sliced bread...to bright... muffled etc... so how do you approach finding something.

BTW 99.9% movies in a dedicated 11x17 room not behind AT screen.

AJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is difficult going on someone else's opinion unless you have heard a pair of speakers they have reviewed and agree with their conclusion.
You really cannot beat going into a store to listen or, even better, trialling them in your setup.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

It's hard to chose them and you have to read people review to try to see which one you might like. DIYsg kit are really nice. 

I would love to put my hand on the Fusion 12 Tempest or 15 Sentinel because the larger drive give good mid-bass punch. Also they have high SPL which help reduce distortionat high volume. Since they are wave guide bad room won't affect them as much. All review are pretty much stating they are great.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd love to get my hands on the Tempests or Sentinels myself, I built the 10" Pures, and at low-Moderate volume they sound great....unfortunately I haven't had a chance to stretch their legs yet, as I don't have a dedicated room built, and with a family member just had knee replacement that doesn't like loud music, it's a No-Go for the time being. 

They are extremely sensitive though, I'm betting my Denon 988 will power these to very loud levels, without straining or sounding compressed.

OP, have you decided what to build yet?


----------

